# FIX:Camera & Google Talk



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

This fixed both my Camera and Google Talk that stopped working in Sense ROMS om 08-31-11.

FIX:
1. Go to Settings and select Date & Time.
2. Un check Automatic
3. Change the time to 08-01-11
4. Go and open your camera (it should work now)
5. Now you can go back and check Automatic in the Time & Date Setting


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Or you could just replace the libOlaEngine.so file with the newest one found below...

http://code.google.com/p/synergy-thunderbolt/source/list

I overwrote it with Root Explorer and set the permissions to match the previous version. (Owner, Group, Others had Read access, Owner has Write). Rebooted and viola


----------



## marcogiudice (Aug 7, 2011)

Why did it stop working on 8/31 I was using it fine up til then?


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

gah, I wish i had come here and seen this before i wiped everything out


----------



## johnson90512 (Jul 14, 2011)

even after doing that, my stopped working. It worked after doing that once, but now it doesn't fix it


----------

